# Floating Jigheads



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## 1buckeye (Jul 2, 2008)

Try Jans Netcraft, they carry just about everything for making lures


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

$40 haz mat fee for polystyrene? That sounds fishy.
Are these beads already formed or are you ordering the monomer to make the beads?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

contact someone that makes foam decoys,,they buy a lot,I am sure they will give you some maybe you could trade some jigs for the foam,,most guys are pretty busy right now,,,


----------

